# mac disparu



## macenzo (31 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau sur ce forum "hackintosh" et j'appelle au secour.
Dernièrement je me suis fait installer Yosemite et W10 sur mon portable  HP avec un DD de 1,5 TO et 16 go de RAM .Mis à part le son sur les hauts parleurs côté Mac, tout fonctionnait bien...jusqu'à hier,
pour une raison qui m'est inconnue, quand j'allume le portable celui-ci a démarré directement sur 
W10. La page avec le choix du système avait disparu. De plus, en allant sur "ce pc" je me suis aperçu que la partition avec Yosemite avait disparu elle aussi. Par contre dans préférence système la partition y est toujours. Alors, comment, que faire pour retrouver cette partition.
Le système hackintosh étant compliqué je ne sais pas par où commencer car en hack je suis nul
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Leplouc (1 Novembre 2015)

Ce n'est pas toujours idéal de faire cohabiter Windows et MAc OS sur le même disque car souvent Windows "prend la main" sur MAc OS.
2 disque sont préférable ou encore installer W10 avec Bootcamp...
Essaie de démarrer du BIOS (F12) avec la partition Yosemite.


----------



## macenzo (3 Novembre 2015)

bonjour et merci pour l'aide que tu m'apportes. Je suis allé dans le bios mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment démarrer sur la partition de Yosemite. celui-ci me propose: 
amorçage cd-rom
"""" carte réseau
protocole d'amorçage du réseau
maintenance du système existant ( prise en charge des anciens Os: xp, vista w7)
touche plateforme
action en attente ( aucune )
je ne vois pas !. Bonne journée


----------



## macomaniac (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour *macenzo*.

Je n'y connais rien en « hackintosh », mais un peu en « Mac ». Si tu avais l'OS «Yosemite» installé sur une partition de ton disque, alors une partition de récupération invisible, dite «Recovery HD» a dû s'installer sur une partition collatérale de la partition «Yosemite» - non ? Est-ce que tu la vois et est-ce-que tu peux démarrer dessus ? Sur un Mac, on y accède en tenant les touches ⌘R pressées ensemble au démarrage, ou en démarrant avec la touche "_alt_" et en choisissant le disque : «Récupération 10.10» à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage. Sur un hackintosh - _no sé_.

Si tu parvenais à démarrer sur cette «Recovery HD», tu pourrais lancer l'«Utilitaire de Disque» et sa fonctionnalité "_Réparer le Disque_" à destination de la partition en question. Si cette partition de «Yosemite» n'était plus affichée par son nom de Volume (genre: «Macintosh HD»), mais par son identifiant de device (genre: disk0s2 ou quelque chose d'approchant), alors je pronostique que l'«Utilitaire de Disque» te dirait que la réparation du système de fichiers de la partition a échoué. C'est ce qui arrive accidentellement en cas de coexistence d'OS X et de Windows sur un même disque de démarrage : une corruption du système de fichiers de la partition d'OS X. Dans un tel cas de figure, le système de fichiers (avec les données recelées : de l'OS et de l'utilisateur) est irrécupérable. Il n'y a plus qu'à reformater et ré-installer...

Si tu ne parviens pas à démarrer sur la «Recovery HD» (ou si celle-ci est absente du disque), est-ce que tu peux sous Windows lancer l'équivalent d'une commande dans le «Terminal» ou l'équivalent d'un «Utilitaire de Disque» (je n'y connais rien non plus en «Windows») te permettant d'afficher le partitionnement complet du disque ? Même son de cloche : si la partition de «Yosemite» est identifiée en tant que device (genre: /dev/disk0s2 sous Mac) et pas par un nom de Volume, c'est que le système de fichiers qui, monté, donne le Volume, est inmontable, car corrompu y compris dans sa dénomination de Volume. Idem = irrécupérable => obligation de reformater / ré-installer...


----------



## macenzo (3 Novembre 2015)

bonjour macomaniac et merci pour ton intervention. Le hackintosh n'a pas grand chose à voir avec un vrai mac et, c'est là qu'est l'embrouille car, à moins d'être un virtuose de l'alchimie, tu ne sais pas où mettre les mains. Hélas, c'est la seule façon d'avoir Mac OS10....x sur un pc alors que le contraire est faisable avec boot camp ou wmware . 
Tu ne peux plus raisonner en mac. Du côté windows, pas de problème car le pc est fait pour, 
pour le côté mac, tout se complique et, franchement je ne le referai pas car tu es 100% dépendant de celui qui te l'a installé car lui seul ( et encore...) connait les magouilles grâce aux quelles il a pu y arriver. Sur ce, tant que ça marche bien, pas de problèmes tu es sur un mac        ( mis à part quelques différences du clavier qui est un windows ) et tu es content d'avoir les deux OS sur la même machine 
Donc ce que tu expliques gentiment est impossible sur hackintosh car rien dans les réglages est le même.
C'est en quelque sorte un attrape nigaud si tu ne le fais pas pour toi même. 
.Après réflexion, je pense que le "démarreur" ( la page d'ouverture qui te donne le choix entre Windows et Mac a du sauter après un scan antivirus qui a du le prendre pour une menace mais ce n'est qu'une supposition et je n'en vois pas d'autres..
Quoi qu'il en soit, au pire, je supprimerai la partition mac et je m'en servirai comme stockage. J'ai un imac intel avec 10.6.8 de 2006 
mais il commence sérieusement à vieillir et son manque de répondant commence à se faire sentir.
Bonne soirée et merci


----------



## polyzargone (3 Novembre 2015)

macenzo a dit:


> Après réflexion, je pense que le "démarreur" ( la page d'ouverture qui te donne le choix entre Windows et Mac a du sauter après un scan antivirus qui a du le prendre pour une menace mais ce n'est qu'une supposition et je n'en vois pas d'autres.



Et tu as parfaitement raison. En tous cas, c'est effectivement plus que probable même si la raison n'est sûrement pas le scan antivirus (il y a peu de chance qu'il voit ton "démarreur" ou plutôt ton bootloader et qu'il y touche).

Le plus simple et le plus rapide est d'utiliser une clé USB de secours qui en contient un et de s'en servir pour démarrer la partition Mac de ton portable (si elle existe encore).

Pour faire ça, il suffit d'utiliser des outils comme UniBeast & Co.

Mais quoiqu'il en soit, tu as bien raison de penser que si tu ne t'y connais vraiment pas, il vaut mieux éviter le Hackintosh… Ou bien, et c'est à mon avis bien plus intéressant, de te renseigner un minimum.

Il existe des forums spécialisés et en français ainsi qu'une tripotée d'autres (en anglais) qui t'expliqueront les bases et crois moi, même si ça demande un peu d'investissement en temps et en apprentissage, le jeu en vaut la chandelle .


----------



## macenzo (4 Novembre 2015)

bonjour polyzargone et merci de m'aider d'ailleurs merci à tous de donner ainsi de votre temps pour ce problème  
Je suis allé sur la page de "uniBeast" vu que mon bootloader était Clover, j'ai choisi la version 6.01 mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer car un message me dit que le langage n'est pas l'Anglais( ?). "UniBeast needs the system language to be set to English to roon. Please change it in system Preference and reset Unibeat."
 J'ai mis l'Anglais en premier dans les préférences systhème mais rien n'a changé, j'ai toujours le même message qui m'interdit d'aller plus loin.
En fait, c'est la 2ème fois que j'ai ce problème en 3mois. La première fois, d'un seul coup,pendant que je formatais un DD externe en exfat, d'un seul coup, d'un seul, plus rien! ni windows, ni mac. Le noir absolu! J'ai rien compris: DD interne vidé de tout son contenu!!!!! 
alors, je contacte le "sorcier" qui me l'avait créé, il a tout re formaté et réinstallé. Maintenant ça ne fait pas 3 semaines qu'il me l'a ré installé  et re belote. Sans raisons apparentes la partition Mac disparaît...( vous avez dit bizarre? ) mais je ne veux plus passer par lui car j' n'aime pas être à la merci de cette personne qui, ça se trouve...programme ces crashes .
Dès que je réussie à installer  unibeast 60.01 sur une clé usb ( si j'y arrive?) je vous tiendrai au courent. Merci et à bientôt


----------



## macenzo (9 Novembre 2015)

bonjour, j'ai téléchargé uniBest 6.1.1 sur une clé usb, je l'ai extrait avec winrar et, ensuite je fais quoi? Je suis allé dans le bios pour bouter sur la clé, et il ne se passe rien. J'ai du sauter un paragraphe. bon, ça commence à bien faire, je crois que je vais supprimer cette partition une fois pour toute, que faire d'autre?


----------



## polyzargone (9 Novembre 2015)

UniBeast est un logiciel Mac et il se lance donc depuis OS X. Il ne suffit pas de le dézipper et de le copier sur une clé, il faut l'installer  !

De plus, il te faudra un installeur OS X dans ton dossier Applications sans parler du fait que tu devras mettre ton système en Anglais (temporairement) pour qu'il accepte de se lancer.

Si tu n'as pas de Mac sous la main, le plus simple est de graver une ISO de Clover et de tenter de démarrer depuis le CD/DVD. Tu en trouveras une ici. Grave ce fichier : Clover-v2.3k-3320-X64.iso.


----------



## macenzo (10 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour Polyzargone, depuis mon vieux imac j'ai essayé de faire tout ce que tu décris, Clover-v2..., linstalleur,  mais au moment d'installer unibest sur la clé usb , je n'ai pas pu car un message me disait d'installer Yosemite ou el capitan au préalable.
 Or, sur mon imac je suis avec snow 10.6.8 car mon imac est limité en RAM ( 3go max) et même Lion en demande beaucoup plus. 
Tout ça dépasse mes compétences, donc je vais supprimer la partition "hackintosh" de mon portable HP. Je me retrouve avec
un PC et W10 dont je ne sais pas quoi en faire. J'aurais dû m'acheter directement un Imac moderne avec Yosemite mais bon, c'est fait.
Ça me servira de leçon et je ne jouerai plus à l'apprenti sorcier. Je continue à préférer Mac donc je reste Mac.
Merci encore pour ton aide et celle des autres participants, c'etait vraiment très gentil. Je vais fermer cette  discussion


----------



## polyzargone (10 Novembre 2015)

Ben justement, le lien que je t'ai donné ne nécessite pas d'installer quoique ce soit. Il suffisait de graver l'ISO sur un CD/DVD et c'était tout. Ton iMac sous SL aurait très bien pu le faire sauf si évidemment, tu n'as pas de graveur dessus .

Enfin bref, c'est dommage mais je ne vais pas insister. Que ça ne te dégoûte pas du Hack pour autant, c'est juste qu'il faut quand même se renseigner un minimum sinon effectivement, c'est compliqué .

Une prochaine fois peut-être .


----------

